
Voice Assistant? Yes please, but not in public - Gabriel-Lewis
http://creativestrategies.com/voice-assistant-anyone-yes-please-but-not-in-public/
======
misnamed
I try to think of it as 'conversing with' rather than 'using' her.

------
allenleein
This is why conversational design / ChatBot is overrated.

~~~
dpiers
No, this is actually why chatbots are going to win.

I never talk at my phone. I rarely make phone calls, and I don't ask a robot
questions. I do, however, text/type on a regular basis. If I can interact with
a smart assistant via text, I would use it far more often that if I had to
speak to it (especially while in public).

